# Cant see custom Camera calibration profiles



## edryh

Hi all, 
Im new to the forum and i have this issue and its driving me crazy. I just updated to 4.3 version of lightroom and now i cant select any of my VSCO film camera calibration profiles it only shows the normal ones like "standard", "Faithful", "neutral",etc. ive move the files everywhere. I currently have them here library/application support/adobe/camera raw/camera profiles/
Ive created a folder named vsco there and it doesnt work it worked before but after the update they dont. Ive also moved them to the 60d and also to the standard folder neither of those places work. Has any of you experience this ? could you help me fix it.


----------



## DaveS

Hello, 

  Welcome to the forum.      Are you looking at raw files, or jpeg files?


----------



## Denis de Gannes

edryh said:


> Hi all,
> Im new to the forum and i have this issue and its driving me crazy. I just updated to 4.3 version of lightroom and now i cant select any of my VSCO film camera calibration profiles it only shows the normal ones like "standard", "Faithful", "neutral",etc. ive move the files everywhere. I currently have them here library/application support/adobe/camera raw/camera profiles/
> Ive created a folder named vsco there and it doesnt work it worked before but after the update they dont. Ive also moved them to the 60d and also to the standard folder neither of those places work. Has any of you experience this ? could you help me fix it.



Yes the Location for user created camera profiles has changed to a "user" location and no longer with the Adobe profiles. I am not sure of the location on a Mac maybe another Mac user can help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / CameraProfiles /  (make sure it's the User library, not the global one)


----------



## edryh

Raw files


----------



## edryh

thats weird when i go to machintosh hd/users/(myname) theres no library folder.. i noticed this on mountain lion i had snow leopard before and i always had a users libary and a global one.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

They've hidden them.  Open Finder and then hold down the Alt/Opt key while going to the Go menu.  You'll find it there.


----------



## edryh

Victoria Bampton said:


> They've hidden them.  Open Finder and then hold down the Alt/Opt key while going to the Go menu.  You'll find it there.


wow AWESOME, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------

